# black suit wedding advice. yeah



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

A friend of a friend is asking for my advice. I don't have much info yet:

He's gonna wear a black suit to a wedding. (Strike one, but okay....)

What shirt should he wear? White seems too much of a contrast. Pinpoint? Spread collar? Hmmm. Said he doesn't want stripes because he's already tall and thin enough, thank you.

Then there's the fit issue. He's a string bean. Where's a good fitting shirt for a fella built like that?

Sorry to be sloppy and offhand, but......
thank you all.

JB

ps -- yeah. a black suit. ughhh..


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

if he's asking for advice, can't you advise him away from the black suit???


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

My two cents: if the black suit is non-negotiable, then I think it makes sense to abandon all Trad sensibilities (except maybe black knit tie?) and aim for something slickly Euro. I'd think a Brooks pinpoint (spread or point collar, not buttondown), extra slim fit, in Ecru would be the first place I'd point him.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Since he's already half-way there, maybe you should suggest he go all the way: button-down sport shirt that doesn't quite fit, too-short solid-color magenta tie, ankle socks, and a pair of black dress-casual lace-ups with rubber lug sole.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

chiamdream said:


> My two cents: if the black suit is non-negotiable, then I think it makes sense to abandon all Trad sensibilities (except maybe black knit tie?) and aim for something slickly Euro. I'd think a Brooks pinpoint (spread or point collar, not buttondown), extra slim fit, in Ecru would be the first place I'd point him.


Is he wearing this to A wedding or to HIS wedding?


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

*When nothing but the best will do.*

Just make sure he is wearing these:


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Heh, thanks....he's wearing this...black suit thing...to someone else's wedding. I should have specified.

Love the ecru reco. And I totally agree with pinpoint.

Black suit. That's a train wreck right there. My first response was, "have him get a navy or charcoal suit. Please." Not sure that's an option.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I attended a conference today with about 120 other (predominantly) men where the only men in suits were those addressing the conference. There were six men in suits; three black, two navy, and one charcoal. All six were well coordinated and looked nice. I seriously doubt that I would have even noted the black suits if it weren't for all of the negative comments about them that I read in these forums.

FWIW, these were all men above the age of 50 and there were no square toed shoes, button down sport shirts, or ankle socks to be seen. Like I said, all six looked nice.

Cruiser


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Cruiser, what's a good shirt/tie combo with a black suit, given the original question? I understand the chap's girlfriend doesn't want him wearing a white shirt with the black suit (presumably too much contrast.) What's your thought?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Grey shirt, dark navy tie.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

White straight collared shirt. Solid textured mid-width tie . Paired with a collar bar and a tie tack (gold or silver).


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd wear a white shirt. I participated in a wedding a few years ago with black tuxedo and cream shirt and it was hideous. I can never predict what colors will look good together, but I know when they look bad.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Depending on the formality of the wedding I'd say a pink shirt.

Not neon-pink, like Brooks pink. 

A button-down probably won't work with the suit, so I don't know where to get the shirt. It seems like most of the fashion forward brands could have a light pink shirt in a slim fit. Suggest perhaps that he hit the department stores in search of such a shirt.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, and I like chiamdream's suggestion of a black knit tie.

Black suit, light pink shirt, slim black knit tie. This guy might actually come out looking okay.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I attended a conference today with about 120 other (predominantly) men where the only men in suits were those addressing the conference. There were six men in suits; three black, two navy, and one charcoal. All six were well coordinated and looked nice. I seriously doubt that I would have even noted the black suits if it weren't for all of the negative comments about them that I read in these forums.
> 
> FWIW, these were all men above the age of 50 and there were no square toed shoes, button down sport shirts, or ankle socks to be seen. Like I said, all six looked nice.
> 
> Cruiser


Good points - men wear black all over the world - even in the US, I'm told.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

Um, if he is an adult, and it's not his wedding, why are we talking about this?

A shirt is not going to make or break this guy's night (or salvage his wardrobe).

I never understand why grown men can't figure out appropriate clothes without resorting to advice from others. 

Also, we know nothing about the suit or its fit or his appearance or anything else.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

PeterW said:


> I never understand why grown men can't figure out appropriate clothes without resorting to advice from others.


Eh? Guys aren't born knowing how to dress well (are they??). So they have to learn it somewhere along the line, and it just doesn't seem realistic to assume that everyone will have figured out all out as a teenager.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Perhaps the question was mainly intended as a compliment to JB.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

PeterW said:


> Um, if he is an adult, and it's not his wedding, why are we talking about this?
> 
> A shirt is not going to make or break this guy's night (or salvage his wardrobe).
> 
> ...





Kurt N said:


> Eh? Guys aren't born knowing how to dress well (are they??). So they have to learn it somewhere along the line, and it just doesn't seem realistic to assume that everyone will have figured out all out as a teenager.


Could it be that most of us are here (on AAAC) to get advice and to learn?


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

jhcam8 said:


> Could it be that most of us are here (on AAAC) to get advice and to learn?


Of course! But shirt choice only ain't going to mean much. If he wants advice, he should listen up to JB and start from scratch.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm diggin' your all's suggestions, thank you very much. I'm going to serve up AP's and Coleman's suggested ensembles particularly as options. And the idea to visit department stores to find a well fitting point collar shirt. (Remember, his lady nixes the white shirt idea. That's usually enough to influence me personally...not his lady but mine) -- i'll also mention ecru.

(Coleman, your avatar looks like a van gogh self portrait, circa post ear trauma. I like.)

Thanks again, lads. You'll make me look more thoughtful than I really am


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't know they had a wedding chapel in the Verizon store!

WOCKA WOCKA!!!

(better late than never)

Seriously, though. My friend got married at a modern art museum a few years back and bought a "skinny" black suit and then implored me to help him round out the ensemble. He wound up with a pale lilac shirt from H&M, a black bow tie from J.Crew (I think), and whatever black shoes he already owned. Not my cup of red-bull, but at least it was consistent.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> Cruiser, what's a good shirt/tie combo with a black suit, given the original question? I understand the chap's girlfriend doesn't want him wearing a white shirt with the black suit (presumably too much contrast.) What's your thought?


I have no particular problem with a white shirt, but I really like light gray. Many ties will look good but I tend to look for one with some maroon or red in it, unless I want a more subdued look in which case I go with a black/gray tie. Something like this.










Cruiser


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

PeterW said:


> I never understand why grown men can't figure out appropriate clothes without resorting to advice from others.


.... says the guy posting on a men's clothing forum.


----------



## ExecAccess (Jan 1, 2010)

I would go the pink too!



Coleman said:


> Depending on the formality of the wedding I'd say a pink shirt.
> 
> Not neon-pink, like Brooks pink.
> 
> A button-down probably won't work with the suit, so I don't know where to get the shirt. It seems like most of the fashion forward brands could have a light pink shirt in a slim fit. Suggest perhaps that he hit the department stores in search of such a shirt.


----------

